# What's CLA do?



## ssk (Jan 7, 2002)

I read an article about CLA, conjugated linoleic acid, that said it helped you body reduce fat quicker.

Has anyone tried this or know about it?
thanks


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 7, 2002)

i havent tried it yet,but your best bet is to keep researching...its suppose to help or inhibit fat loss.most supplements that a person reads about is all trial and error.it depends on how your body excepts it..it could work wonders it might not


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2002)

CLA, or Congugated Linoleic Acid, is a recently identified nutrient found to naturally occur in beef, turkey, and some dairy products. It has been shown in studies to act as an anti-carcinogenic, to reduce catabolic effects induced by immune stimulation, to enhance growth, and to improve blood lipid profiles. Recently it has also shown some promise in fat reduction and lean body mass gain.

Researchers are not completely sure how CLA works its effects, however, one theory is that CLA has positive effects on chemicals in the body known as cytokines and prostaglandins. It is theorized that only when these chemicals are in optimal balance, can the body gain lean mass and burn fat at a good rate.

It has also been theorized that CLA might act as a nutrient partitioning agent, or, actually drive protein and carbohydrates toward muscle cells and away from fat cells.

The recommended dosage is usually between 3 and 6 grams per day.

Although research on CLA is promising, it hasn't performed as well in the real world. I think that CLA might work, but will show it's benefits over the LONG TERM. I also believe that dosages closer to 6 grams per day are needed, rather than the lower end 3 gram dose.

The only way to know is to try it...but I would give it at least 3 months to show any effects.


----------



## ssk (Jan 8, 2002)

Do you know anyone that has tried it?

I'm usually pretty reluctant to use supplements and I also try to avoid proccessed foods too.

I'll wait a while to see what develops with CLA. I've been losing fat without it up until now.


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2002)

I think as time goes by CLA will prove itself to be a worthwhile supplement. I think more human studies are needed, as well as more info on dosages. For fat burning, thermogenics will give you quicker results. I may experiment with CLA this year as I prepare for competition...if I do, you willl read about my results right here!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 21, 2003)

so do you take cla when cutting instead of bulking?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 21, 2003)

I am currently experimenting with CLA but I really do not expect dramatic effects - perhaps only 2-3 lbs of additional FAT burn over 4-6 months. The only reason it's even a suppliment is because after all the low fat craze they started taking all the fat from foods where you use to get it naturally. It's abundant in regular cottage cheese for example - but not in the low fat version.


----------



## gopro (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> so do you take cla when cutting instead of bulking?



Theoretically can be used during either phase.


----------

